# Why TWO vents on side fire box answer



## walking dude (Mar 26, 2008)

scroll down this page to raised stool grate

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/smokehouse-firebox.htm

this will explain why.......and i can't remember who it was........was asking the other day, why on some sfb horz. smokers have two vents......one placed above the other..........

Looks like even BETTER control of smoker temps.........

hope who ever was asking the question see's this link


----------



## richtee (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool!  Well, I was close...  ;{)


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats a cool site WD.  Lots of good info about airflow.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 26, 2008)

joe.........check out the rest of the site........its a polish ethnic sausage site.....one of the better ones out there..........i found this place thru that place............heehe


----------



## domn8_ion (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link. ALot of useful info for anyone wanting to do a homebuild.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks WD,

Good drawings and explanations!  Always nice to have illustrations


----------



## smokewatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

Good information!


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice find D88de!  Of course I'm now going to lose sleep to try and figure out the control system logic on that 3 baffle secondary combustion design.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 26, 2008)

This site might help GWF.....Josh....right?


http://www.efunda.com/formulae/heat_...e/overview.cfm


----------



## richtee (Mar 26, 2008)

FLASHBACKS!  Arrrggghhhhh


----------



## walking dude (Mar 26, 2008)

hey rich......on the ninth day, the ice melted.........and we went fishing.........


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 27, 2008)

why flashbacks Rich?


----------



## richtee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh... thermo class. Nasty stuff. Was a long time ago tho. But still gives me the heeby-jeebies  LOL


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 27, 2008)

You actually had a class on this???? Impressive! Its amazing how complex simple words like heat transfer and static flow can be. I already need a beer


----------

